# NAQA Assesments



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and was wondering/hoping someone could offer some advice.

I'm preparing to put my EOI in but have not had my qualifications assessed.

I have a BA honours degree which is a standard UK qualification and also a professional qualification MCIPS which is a pre-requisite for the profession which I am applying under on the long term skills shortage list. CIPS is a global body so if you were to take the exams in the UK or Australasia it would be exactly the same.

My question is whether or not I need to get the qualifications assessed? I did email NZQA to ask but they didn't reply...

Thanks, hope someone can help!

Matt


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Matt_Johnston said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and was wondering/hoping someone could offer some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I _think_ you'll be OK. I had a hunt for 'MCIPS New Zealand' and came up with the following. NZ Region - The Chartered Institute of Purchasing and Supply. This seems to show that CIPS has an NZ branch. There's a couple of links on the page - it might be worth contacting CIPS NZ directly.


----------



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I contacted the NZ CIPS branch a while ago but they unfortunately said it was something immigration would have to give advice on.

I guess I'll try them and follow up with NZQA again to see if I can get anywhere.

Thanks for your help!

Matt


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Matt_Johnston said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I contacted the NZ CIPS branch a while ago but they unfortunately said it was something immigration would have to give advice on.
> 
> ...


That's a bit of buck-passing, if ever I heard it! I have a brit friend who's in Purchasing - i'll ask if he knows any more.


----------



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your help!


----------

